# need subcontract ORLANDO vinyl cutter



## BroadlineDesigns (Aug 4, 2009)

Searching for Orlando area business with vinyl cutter, Have customer who needs 5 text only individual designs.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Laura,

Almost any sign shop will have a vinyl cutter... but they might not have the correct heat applied vinyl to use for t-shirts. Several of the local screen print and dtg shops also have vinyl cutters. I know that Big Frog in Winter Park has a 15" wide vinyl cutter and the correct materials, but not clue what they would charge you. Remember, the cost of heat applied vinyl is much more expensive compared to screen print or dtg ink. So their variable cost will be much higher. Just keep that in mind when it comes to pricing.

The other option is to call one of the local distributors to see if they either have a customer to refer you to or will do the work themselves. Tubelite and AccuGraphics (both in the Apopka area) are the two bigger sellers of vinyl cutters. They might be able to help you out as well.

Good luck,

Mark


----------

